# Petit Jean State Park, Ark



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

We will be going to Petit Jean state park on Beautiful Petit Jean Mt in Arkansas next week , Oct 8 thru Oct 11, anyone nearby please come by for a visit


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Been there a few times. Beautiful place! Last time we went was over the fourth of July several years ago. Very cool to watch the fireworks go off in the valley below from the summit of Petit Jean mountain. Unfortunately, we can't be there then. I'm sure it'll be nice though!


----------

